# Episode 14: Poseidon Romances Akeelah with a Jewel



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Shane and Jeff take a journey through the jungle for a little romance, across the desert for a jewel, on the back of Poseidon to cross the sea, and all that for a little inspiration from Akeelah and her bee. Titles Discussed: Romancing the Stone (Fox) Jewel of the Nile (Fox) Poseidon (Warner Bros) Akeelah and the Bee (Maple Pictures/Lionsgate) Technorati [...]

More...


----------

